# JPG-Datei wird beim vergrößern unschön



## PixelMonster20 (28. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,
schön, daß es euch gibt 

Ihr kennt sicher das Problem:

Eine kleines JPG Bild wird mit der Lupe vergrößert, um Details zu erkennen. Dabei erscheinen unschöne Blöcke und das Bild wird unkenntlich. Gibt es ein Programm, mit dem man die Bilder vergrößert und sauber darstellen kann? In der Kriminaltechnik werden solche Programme benutzt, um Details auf Bildern erkennbar zu machen.
Wer weiß da was? Geht das mit Corel oder Photo Paint?

Bitte um Hilfe...:-(


----------



## Marius Heil (28. September 2008)

Meinst du mit unschöne Blöcke die einzelnen Pixel?
Bei Photoshop hast du die Möglichkeit, wenn du das Bild vergrößerst mehrere Interpolationsmöglichkeiten auszuwählen, manche achten mehr darauf die schärfe beizubehalten, andere hingegen glätten das Bild etwas stärker. Am besten achtest du dann wohl noch drauf, dass du immer in Vielfachen skalierst und nicht zb um 24,5% größer, da die Kantenglättung sonst ganz schön stark zuschlägt.
Aber das was du so aus Filmen kennst, wo man eine schlechte Überwachungsaufnahme plötzlich so vergrößern kann, dass man die Pupillen der Gangster und am besten noch gleich die Fingerabdrücke sehen kann wirst du wohl kaum hinbekommen ;-)


----------



## PixelMonster20 (28. September 2008)

Marius Heil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meinst du mit unschöne Blöcke die einzelnen Pixel?


Ja, genau, die Pixel werden zu Blöcken.



			
				Marius Heil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei Photoshop hast du die Möglichkeit...


Adobe Photoshop ist sehr gut, kann ich mir aber nicht leisten. 



			
				Marius Heil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...wenn du das Bild vergrößerst mehrere Interpolationsmöglichkeiten auszuwählen, manche achten mehr darauf die schärfe beizubehalten, andere hingegen glätten das Bild etwas stärker. Am besten achtest du dann wohl noch drauf, dass du immer in Vielfachen skalierst und nicht zb um 24,5% größer, da die Kantenglättung sonst ganz schön stark zuschlägt.


Geht das auch mit 'Corel Photo Paint' oder 'Paint Shop Pro'?


----------

